# THG Halloween home haunt 2011



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Better late than never.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really enjoy seeing how the individual props someone has made and posted here over time come together in a haunt like this one - totally cohesive graveyard theme.

I'm sure I've said this before but it bears repeating - I LOVE your cauldron creep!

Wonderful groundbreakers, especially the one who is missing his lower jaw, poor guy


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love, love, love the motion on the stirring skeleton. Looks amazing!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Jul 4, 2012)

*Skele's eyes?*

How did you manage that effect with the cauldron stirring skele's eyes? It looks amazing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have such a great setup. The tombstones, Caldron Creep and ground breakers all blend together so perfectly. I too love the sinewy ground breaker without a lower jaw. You do beautiful work sir.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice job overall, but I have to say that your jacks and that Cauldron Creep were my favorite! The 'Creep had some great motion. Can't wait for 2012


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! LOVE your corsped skellies, stones & cauldron creep! Fantastic job!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Very nice, it was worth the wait, inspiration for us this year!...I'm sure that was your plan all along, right?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice and creepy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that was spooktacular!! loved the stirring skeleton,tombstones are fantastic also love your display of pumpkins!! that was an amazing video,great job,thanks for sharing!


----------



## doctorgrim (Jan 12, 2012)

The lighting is fantastic


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! S.K. I just sat there and watched that video over and over...for 30 minutes....(and everyone wonders why I never get anything done myself....) Your Cauldron Creep is fantastic, and I love your ground breakers. Do you have a tutorial or can I ask you how you achieve that "tendony" look to them? I just absolutely love them...and the hand reaching out of the grave...holding the eyeball??? I just love that... Your pumpkins are so wonderful and remind me a bit of Pumpkinrot, but then again...all pumpkins remind me somewhat of Pumpkinrot....(I am such a fan)...and now I guess I am a fan of yours as well.  Overall one of the best haunts, best effects...best everything...You really blew me away, and thanks so much for sharing your home, your props and your talent.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the cauldron creep, the stirring motion looks fairly natural, and I know it isn't easy to create that. The changing light colors in the cauldron itself are a nice touch.
The ground breakers are nice too. Like Roxy, I like the guy with the missing mandible, it's such a nice change from the majority of the ones I've seen. I also like the hand with the eyeball and optic nerve hanging down. Someone told him to keep an eye out for TOTs and he took it to heart (and lungs, kidneys, etc.).


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice looking props love the movement of the stirring skelly, and the hand with the eye


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow the ground breaker are great and the tombstons ... The germans says "geil" and means its f****awsome


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Yup - cauldron stirring dude steals the show! Love him! Also, the texture on your ground breakers are phenomenal. I'm also curious about how you got that look!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome setup. Loving the lighting!


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

I just love graveyard themes... Nice work, keep it rocken cant wait to see this years stuff...


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! S.K. I just sat there and watched that video over and over...for 30 minutes....(and everyone wonders why I never get anything done myself....) Your Cauldron Creep is fantastic, and I love your ground breakers. Do you have a tutorial or can I ask you how you achieve that "tendony" look to them? I just absolutely love them...and the hand reaching out of the grave...holding the eyeball??? I just love that... Your pumpkins are so wonderful and remind me a bit of Pumpkinrot, but then again...all pumpkins remind me somewhat of Pumpkinrot....(I am such a fan)...and now I guess I am a fan of yours as well.  Overall one of the best haunts, best effects...best everything...You really blew me away, and thanks so much for sharing your home, your props and your talent.


I keep meaning to do a tutorial on the groundbreakers, because everyone seems to be taken by the look of them. All it really is is strips of paper mache out of paper towels. I twist the strips a few times and stick the ends to the groundbreaker. I have a groundbreaker in the works that I have been following in my youtube Vlogs. Feel free to check them out for a little insight as well (same user name)

Thank you all for the kind compliments.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Love it- others have commented on the cohesiveness and I agree!! I especially liked the grave digger in tattered jeans- he/she? rocks! I also like seeing the props in context; nicely done.


----------

